# PROCESSING HONEY: A CLOSER LOOK



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

This is an article from Bob Binnie originally published in Bee Culture magazine in 2018. I had read it before but had forgotten about it. 
It has a lot of good information on moisture in honey, effects of temperature while processing honey, and the best storage practices. 

"Diets abound with notions that are as varied as the people expounding their virtues. This has put honey on some food hit lists being described as “just another sugar.” Nothing could be further from the truth.

Along with its antibacterial and antifungal properties, honey has been shown in multiple scientific and medical studies to have numerous health benefits. Honey contains over 180 substances, some of which allow our bodies to use it very differently than other carbohydrates. It is not “just another sugar.”

How good honey is for us, or whether it is any good at all, not only depends on how we use it, but also on how we process and store it.

This article will explore some of the chemistry of honey and how it can be affected by temperature, moisture, filtration and more. There are many pros and cons in honey processing, and knowledge of what we are dealing with can help us do a better job."

Bee Culture Magazine (no paywall)

I also just subscribed because the magazine does have a lot of good info posted on their site.


----------

